# ""  10

## V00D00People

120 . .  ,            ,         .  
10:        .      20     .  ,       .  ,        . 
9:      ,    .  
8: ,     ,    . ,   ,       ,     . 
7:   ?  ,          .       ,      ,    42-  .  
6:          . ,   ,       ?    !   360   .  
5: ,   ,    : ,            .  
4:  ,     20   ?      50   . ,        .  
3:    ,        .  :         .    ,   ,   .  , ,   ,   .  
2: 85% ,     ,      .  ,        .  ,      ,    . 
1:   ,   ,     , ,

----------


## laithemmer

ϳ,     " " )))    " , "   ))))

----------

11-   : 
 501   . 
 1-:  ,  ... ...  502!

----------


## **SEM**

> ϳ,     " " )))    " , "   ))))

  !!!!      !)))

----------


## V00D00People

> !!!!      !)))

      ... 
,     ...

----------


## laithemmer

-   .   ,     )))))))

----------


## **SEM**

> -   .   ,     )))))))

       ?

----------


## laithemmer

> ?

     ? ͺ......  -   ... ,

----------


## rust

> ?

      ?

----------


## laithemmer

,          ...

----------


## rust

.......

----------


## laithemmer

9:      ,    .  
  ?       ....

----------


## rust



----------


## laithemmer

> 

    ?    -  )))   !

----------


## rust



----------


## laithemmer

8: ,     ,    . ,   ,       ,     . 
 .... - !  
7:   ?  ,          .       ,      ,    42-  . 
   )))

----------

> 3:    ,        .  :         .    ,   ,   .

   , -  ,  ,   !

----------


## Vampiria

,    ,  ,   30%    ,            . 
     18-19 ,    ( ) ,         . ,   , ,      . 
      :)

----------


## aneisha

> ?

         ))))) 
  ,    ,   -  . ,    " "   ))))

----------


## 23q

> ))))) 
>   ,    ,   -  . ,    " "   ))))

          ))     ...

----------


## aneisha

,    
  ,  )))))

----------


## 23q

2 : **- ,,,  ..         ...    (  , )            !  **   ...  ,  -,      ...     !

----------


## V00D00People

> 2 : **- ,,,  ..         ...    (  , )            !

      ...    - -   , ...         ......   ,  ,        ... -

----------


## 23q

,      " "     ...          ...
         ,     ,    .  ,   ...   .

----------


## laithemmer

//   ,     "   "   ,         )))))  " " . 
  ,    ,        - ...  ,     ,    ,     !

----------


## KageHokori

.           ,   ,         ,     . ³ ,        ,   ,  .    ,     .     . 
    ᒺ .

----------


## laithemmer

ϳ  ,       -   !      ( ).
  -   .....

----------


## KageHokori

,     ,      ,    ,    .   ,  -    ,        .

----------


## laithemmer

- ,   -  )))

----------


## KageHokori

?     ?         ,         ,   ...  
ͳ,     ,    ,

----------


## S

> ,

          . -  ...

----------


## char



----------


## Mihey

> . -  ...

     .....

----------


## char



----------


## erazer



----------

,  ....  :)

----------

